# About the cadets/army?



## yikomaka (10 Sep 2004)

Hello ,

I'm currently in Grade 9 , I have always been intrested in joining the army since I was 7 ever since I have moved up to High School it has became more and more likely of what I would like to be.... This is what I have heard... Once i complete grade 10 I can join the cadets and do 11 and 12 with them , If anyone could help me out and point out if this is true or not and some more information on this or where I could find it? 

Thanks
Lewis


----------



## SEB123 (10 Sep 2004)

you should join the cadets now


----------



## Scott (10 Sep 2004)

I believe cadets accept young men and women from ages 12 to 19. You may be thinking of the Reserves. Go to www.recruiting.forces.ca to learn more about the Reserves.


----------



## yikomaka (10 Sep 2004)

Ahh I think its the reserves then , Thanks for your help


----------



## sgt_mandal (10 Sep 2004)

Since you are in grade 9 right now, the cadet programme may be more beneficial to you. It will also give you something to do while you are waiting to be old enough and finish grade 10 and in the process have a tiny taste of what the CF is like. Especially if you are accepted to summer camp. Cadets will also give you a bit of a head start even if it may be a very small one, it is still a head start none the less.


----------



## ackland (10 Sep 2004)

If you do go the Cadet route remember that when and if you get to the reserves or regs to keep it on the done low. Most instructors don't like cadet with attitudes like " when I was a cadet we did it this way." HWo cares your not a cadet now. Also they may expect a little more from you. You already should know the basics and will be looked apon to provide your course mates with a little of your experience. As long as you don't cross and boundries.


----------



## Peace_Keeper (10 Sep 2004)

I've been in Air Cadets mainly becuase the Army ones around here suck.

Its good and when i turn 16 I plan to join the reserves....its a great experience and helps mold youth.


----------



## Sgt.Fitzpatrick (10 Sep 2004)

Join cadets right now. I think your the right age if you in grade nine(you can join at age 12) You'll have a lot of fun in cadets and join as soon as you can!


----------



## Neill McKay (14 Sep 2004)

yikomaka said:
			
		

> I'm currently in Grade 9 , I have always been intrested in joining the army since I was 7 ever since I have moved up to High School it has became more and more likely of what I would like to be.... This is what I have heard... Once i complete grade 10 I can join the cadets and do 11 and 12 with them , If anyone could help me out and point out if this is true or not and some more information on this or where I could find it?



I don't think there's any way to finish high school in the Forces, and there definitely isn't in cadets.  You would still have to take grade 11 and 12 in a regular school (unless you really intend to join the army full-time with only grade 10 completed -- possible, but I'd really recommend finishing high school).

As others have said, you can join cadets right now, or the reserves once you turn 16 or 17.  Both would be part time, with the possibility of full-time work in the summers (immediately with the reserves, and after a few years in cadets).  For many people, cadets is a good place to start.  It will give you a sense of how well you like a disciplined and structured environment, and give you a little bit of useful background if you later decide to join the Forces.


----------



## 30fdGunner (21 Sep 2004)

if you are interested in the army and if its even on your mind, what i would do is join cadets untill the year of your 16th birthday, then apply to switch to the reserves. that is what i did and it worked out perfectly, the things you learn in cadets are helpful on your basic military qualification course. and it can help in getting you reccommended for the reserves.


----------



## Greg_o (22 Sep 2004)

Join the Cadets, Im sure youll have a great experience, and it would look nice on job resume's(showing your mature.)
With my schedule, I wouldnt have time for cadets. But at my school(Paul Dwyer) you can volunteer when you take co-op, Im not too sure what its all about tho(as in what you do.) You probably just head down to the regiment(The Ontario Regiment) or the base and do paperwork. Im going to check out the info on that sometime.


----------



## 21trucker (26 Sep 2004)

You can join Cadets now, and when you turn 16 and meet the requirements, you can join the reserves. If your time allows, you can participate in both; however, if a reserve training exercise falls on the same night or weekend as the cadet unit, your reserve unit takes priority.

Stay in high school and finish grade 12. Better yet, go on to college or university. Then join reg force if you wish.


----------



## Peace_Keeper (4 Nov 2004)

what about military paying for you education after HigSchoo,in exchange for service?


----------



## fleeingjam (4 Nov 2004)

I thought you werent allowed to do both? be a reservist and a cadet.?


----------



## dano (4 Nov 2004)

You are.

http://www.cadets.ca/support/cato-oaic/intro_e.asp?cato=13-07


----------

